# Has anyone had the HCG/Pregnyl injection instead of gestone/cyclogest



## saffron3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I had my et on saturday and am going slightly crazy (even though this is 3rd time around)    . Anyway - I was wondering if anyone has had to have the HCG injection instead of gestone/cyclosgest. Just wanted to know if they had any symptoms etc? 
Thanks
Saffron3


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi there,
Firstly want to wish you all the best of luck for your 2ww....     
I have Taken Pregnyl...and also, Cyclogest and also Gestone...
I found that with the Pregnyl...that it mimicks alot of pregnancy symptoms ie...hormonal, tender breasts, cravings, nausia, indegestion etc.
these are normal because Pregnyl is the Pregnancy hormone, so you are likely to feel all the pregnancy symptoms while taking it.
However you also feel similar on Cyclogest and Gestone, because these are Progesterone suppliments and also have very similar side effects.
Its much the same with each and all work very well in treatment.
I hope this has helped in some way, please bare in mind though that this is my experience and I am not medically trained, so though I got these side effects, these things tend to effect people in different ways.
Good Luck!
Elaine XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

With our 2nd "natural" FET, I had 400mg cyclogest x twice a day + Crinone 8% once a day + Ovitrelle (6500iu/250mg) hcg injections at 3dpt & 8dpt...so lots of support during the 2ww !

I've had cyclogest and crinone on their own & together and noticed these can give pregnancy like symptoms but when I had the treatment cycle with the additional hcg injections, the pg symptoms seemed to be a bit more exagerated...at about 9dpt I had really really bad bloating and was so uncomfortable but because I actually had a chemical pregnancy with this treatment, consultant said it could just have been where I had some "natural" hcg being released from embie when it implanted and then the extra hcg injection just made me bloat up even more....if that makes sense.

It's so frustrating as just no way of knowing what's going on as the drugs can mimic pregnancy so much so it does drive you 
You do need to be cautious though that the hcg injections can cause "false positives" as it can take up to about 14 days to leave your body.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

